# Radon Slide 150 - 650B Umbau



## rZr (8. April 2014)

Lässt sich das Radon Slide 150 2013/2014 auf 650B umbauen ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. April 2014)

rZr schrieb:


> Lässt sich das Radon Slide 150 2013/2014 auf 650B umbauen ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung


 Bitte macht das nicht das Bike ist in 26" einfach viel Besser!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rZr (9. April 2014)

Wollte ja nur mal fragen


----------

